# Ritchey Torquekey



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Dave

I'm a Ritchey Logic fan so it's nice to have you here to answer questions.

I love the torque wrench. My only question, is there any thought to providing the torquekey with a larger handle so that one can have a better more comfortable grip when in use plus the possible addition of interchangeable bits, like 5 or 6 mm?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Amicus, glad to hear you enjoy our stuff! Good questions. The Torque Key was designed to be a quick and easy tool that you could just throw in your jersey pocket for on-the-fly adjustment. Most of us shove tons of stuff in our pockets as it is and we wanted to keep it small for that very reason. However, I'll keep my ears open on whether other people feel this would be an improvement. 

As far as additional bits, without getting too technical, changing the bit would require an additional calibration to the torque measurement mechanism. It gets complicated, that's why torque _wrenches _are typically so expensive.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Hmmm...look here.

http://www.giant-bicycles.biz/en-us/partsaccessories/product/112/30658/


Changing the bit can be done...I've done it on mine and I've also bought the Giant versions of the Torqkey which DO come with the additional bits ( as shown above)


----------



## fourflys (Mar 20, 2009)

Ritchey_Dave said:


> As far as additional bits, without getting too technical, changing the bit would require an additional calibration to the torque measurement mechanism. It gets complicated, that's why torque _wrenches _are typically so expensive.


that's some good marketing right there!  

The Giant one looks like a winner...


----------

